# June 2011... some blooms...



## Kavanaru (Jun 2, 2011)

Slippers are pretty quiet in my greenhouse (well, some few in low spike, and the ever blooming ones), but I have some fun with other plants now:

Mormodes revolutum 'Pollito' (not sure whether a flava form has been described for this species, but this would be it!)



Mormodes revolutum 'Pollito' by kavanaru, on Flickr



Mormodes revolutum 'Pollito' by kavanaru, on Flickr

Mormodes variabilis



Mormodes variabilis  by kavanaru, on Flickr

Encyclia alata



Encyclia alata by kavanaru, on Flickr



Encyclia alata by kavanaru, on Flickr

Rossioglossum Radown Jester (this plant just went mad after moving into the greenhouse!)



Rossioglossum Radown Jester by kavanaru, on Flickr



Rossioglossum Radown Jester by kavanaru, on Flickr


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 2, 2011)

Excellent blooms!!!! WOW!!!!!:clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice, all, but crazy blooming on that Rossioglossum :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 2, 2011)

Your Rossioglossum is awesome! I am so very green with envy. Some ants set-up shop in the pot of mine and then suddenly it got some sort of rot and has been going backwards every since. It looks horrible but it still has green leaves and I hope it will throw up a growth in spring. I'm now years away from having a plant nearly as lovely as yours.

Damned ants.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 2, 2011)

Tyrone, I almost lost this plant two years ago, when it got a strong mealy bugs infection while I was on holidays. I had to repot it to find that all roots were also infected. The plant has been growing slowly since then, until it moved to the greenhouse one year ago. it has doubled the size in one year, and thats the result of this blooming


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2011)

Love the Mormodes, what cool flowers!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanx for sharing!


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 2, 2011)

WOW. That Rossioglossum is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 2, 2011)

I like the yellow Mormodes! Great blooms.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 2, 2011)

Rawdon Jester -- :drool:

It is grande x williamsianum.


----------



## Hera (Jun 2, 2011)

You have a most interesting collection. And well grown too.


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 2, 2011)

Amazing Rossioglossum! Does this orchid like high humidity? and/or S/H culture?


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 3, 2011)

jjkOC said:


> Amazing Rossioglossum! Does this orchid like high humidity? and/or S/H culture?



It did not like S/H for me. But it likes having the roots humid all the time. It was fine while growing on my windowshill, receiving cool temps during winter and at nights. However, when moved into the green house (warm/intermediate) with high humidity and no cool temps, it improved a lot!


----------

